# Slippy's Make America Great Again Episode 1-Eliminate Dept of Interior



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The US Department of Interior Mission Statement is;

The Department of the Interior (DOI) conserves and manages the Nation’s natural resources and cultural heritage for the benefit and enjoyment of the American people, provides scientific and other information about natural resources and natural hazards to address societal challenges and create opportunities for the American people, and honors the Nation’s trust responsibilities or special commitments to American Indians, Alaska Natives, and affiliated island communities to help them prosper.

The areas that the DOI "manages: 


Bureau of Land Management
Bureau of Ocean Energy Management
Bureau of Safety and Environmental Enforcement
Office of Surface Mining Reclamation and Enforcement
Bureau of Reclamation
Central Utah Project Completion Act
U. S. Geological Survey
Fish and Wildlife Service
National Park Service
Bureau of Indian Affairs
Bureau of Indian Education
Office of the Secretary Department-Wide Programs
Office of Insular Affairs
Office of the Solicitor
Office of Inspector General
Office of the Special Trustee for American Indians
National Indian Gaming Commission
Wildland Fire Management
Natural Resource Damage Assessment and Restoration Program

What a multi-billion $ annual mess of bureaucracy! Time to eliminate this and turn much of it over to the states.

What say you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Get back with me when you target the Department of Edukashion. Their HQ takes a full city block and is multi-storied. Takes a lot to destroy a culture.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I'd say the Rebel Yell is kickin in. :vs_box:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I'd say the Rebel Yell is kickin in. :vs_box:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> The US Department of Interior Mission Statement is;
> 
> The Department of the Interior (DOI) conserves and manages the Nation's natural resources and cultural heritage for the benefit and enjoyment of the American people, provides scientific and other information about natural resources and natural hazards to address societal challenges and create opportunities for the American people, and honors the Nation's trust responsibilities or special commitments to American Indians, Alaska Natives, and affiliated island communities to help them prosper.
> 
> ...


Some of these agencies are needed, but the purpose of government should be to help the common man. When some of these agencies are weaponized by Liberal administrations they do the exact opposite. Surface mine reclamation is not a bad thing. Especially if you have quite a few mines that operate in your state.

Some of these agencies are very love hate though.

Which is why I pray the East Coast Wackerdoodles are kept at bay.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard a smart money guru on Fox Business this morning saying Trumps slashing of guvment regulations has added one percent to the GDP. Whata guy.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> Heard a smart money guru on Fox Business this morning saying Trumps slashing of guvment regulations has added one percent to the GDP. Whata guy.


Well Obama was regulating many of us into economic hardship.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Federal government has two purposes. 
First, to protect America from enemies, both foreign and domestic; and second - to make damn sure that's all it does.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Some of these agencies are needed, but the purpose of government should be to help the common man. When some of these agencies are weaponized by Liberal administrations they do the exact opposite. Surface mine reclamation is not a bad thing. Especially if you have quite a few mines that operate in your state.
> 
> Some of these agencies are very love hate though.
> 
> Which is why I pray the East Coast Wackerdoodles are kept at bay.


No. Read the constitution and you'll see what the federal government is supposed to do.

The "common man" is made common by the government that has gone unconstitutional.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Well Obama was regulating many of us into economic hardship.


Do you think Obama was the first and only?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


>


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Denton said:


> Do you think Obama was the first and only?


Obama came up with the Clean Power plan and signed the Paris Accord. His admin does get credit for those flops.

We don't want to be like China and have no standards and wreck where we live, but we also don't want to be like Europe and handicap ourselves to feel good either. One has to find a practical balance.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Some of these agencies are needed, but the purpose of government should be to help the common man.


How very progressive of you. I heard an East Coast Wackerdoodle say almost the EXACT same thing yesterday, almost word-for-word. His name was Bernie Sanders.

Hint: The purpose of government is NOT to help anybody! Government ONLY exists to protect our God given freedoms. Nothing more, nothing less.

In answer to @Slippy's question: Yes, eliminate the Department of the Interior, all of it.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Inor said:


> How very progressive of you. I heard an East Coast Wackerdoodle say almost the EXACT same thing yesterday, almost word-for-word. His name was Bernie Sanders.
> 
> Hint: The purpose of government is NOT to help anybody! Government ONLY exists to protect our God given freedoms. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> In answer to @Slippy's question: Yes, eliminate the Department of the Interior, all of it.


The word your looking for is "practical". Without limited government you have anarchy which you won't like. With to much government you get nanny states where many of you hail from and regulate every aspect of your existence. When you get it right, you have common sense government.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Obama came up with the Clean Power plan and signed the Paris Accord. His admin does get credit for those flops.
> 
> We don't want to be like China and have no standards and wreck where we live, but we also don't want to be like Europe and handicap ourselves to feel good either. One has to find a practical balance.


Who is supposed to find the practical balance? The government?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> The word your looking for is "practical". Without limited government you have anarchy which you won't like. With to much government you get nanny states where many of you hail from and regulate every aspect of your existence. When you get it right, you have common sense government.


Here's an idea. Stay within the Constitution. Otherwise, "common sense" is nothing.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Denton said:


> Who is supposed to find the practical balance? The government?


The Citizens who elect their representatives. Are we not supposed to be one of the checks and balances?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> The Citizens who elect their representatives. Are we not supposed to be one of the checks and balances?


Do you understand that anything outside of the Constitution is...unConstitutional?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> The Citizens who elect their representatives. Are we not supposed to be one of the checks and balances?


Do you understand that the House of Reps isn't the whole government and that even it can't overrule the Constitution?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Denton said:


> Do you understand that the House of Reps isn't the whole government and that even it can't overrule the Constitution?


You are also leaving out the Senate as they are elected representatives as well as State, County, and City officials.

The Constitution however can be amended by the legislative branch. The 18th amendment was not overruled by the Supreme Court.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 102449


Do they still make that stuff?
Between that and Jim Beam I damn near died.

(Picked up my 15 year medallion at the AA meeting tonight)


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> The word your looking for is "practical". Without limited government you have anarchy which you won't like. With to much government you get nanny states where many of you hail from and regulate every aspect of your existence. When you get it right, you have common sense government.


"Common sense government". Is that like "common sense gun control"? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bureau of Indian Affairs; ELIMINATE IT!

Time to eliminate Reservations and all the freebies to these people. Any American Citizen living on a Reservation controlled by the Bureau of Indian Affairs gets the home that they live in and a 1/3 acre of land. Cheaper to give it to them then continue to sink taxpayer dollars into it. The rest of the land is put up for sale. 

No more gimmes, no more welfare to Indians. This is one of the most ridiculous things that our federal government has done to keep a group of people addicted to welfare.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> "Common sense government". Is that like "common sense gun control"? :vs_laugh:


In America we enjoy and protect our 2nd Amendment rights. I guess that can't be said every where.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> In America we enjoy and protect our 2nd Amendment rights. I guess that can't be said every where.


The 2nd Amendment doesn't give us the right to bear arms, it prohibits the government from infringing on our natural right to do so. Gun laws are an infringement. Especially the 'common sense' ones.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> The 2nd Amendment doesn't give us the right to bear arms, it prohibits the government from infringing on our natural right to do so. Gun laws are an infringement. Especially the 'common sense' ones.


https://www.nraila.org/gun-laws/state-gun-laws/wyoming/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> https://www.nraila.org/gun-laws/state-gun-laws/wyoming/


Irrelevant. 
As would be a law stating you have the right to breathe.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> The 2nd Amendment doesn't give us the right to bear arms, it prohibits the government from infringing on our natural right to do so. Gun laws are an infringement. Especially the 'common sense' ones.


Do you think not allowing concealed carry in an establishment whose sole purpose is to serve alcohol is an infringement or common sense?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

If that 'not allowing' is by law, it's infringement.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> If that 'not allowing' is by law, it's infringement.


If the owner of the likker joint wants to post a sign on the door saying "No Guns", that's his right. If someone comes in armed, he can be trespassed. If he fails to leave, the popo is called and they escort him out... either onto the sidewalk or cuff n stuff.

But if a bunch of lawmakers who live in gated communities and work in building with armed security and metal detectors at the door think they have the right to tell others what they can and cannot do, then I got a problem with that.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If the owner of the likker joint wants to post a sign on the door saying "No Guns", that's his right. If someone comes in armed, he can be trespassed. If he fails to leave, the popo is called and they escort him out... either onto the sidewalk or cuff n stuff.
> 
> But if a bunch of lawmakers who live in gated communities and work in building with armed security and metal detectors at the door think they have the right to tell others what they can and cannot do, then I got a problem with that.


Yeppers - and thanks for typing out the rest of it. Tiny phone keyboard sux, lol.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeppers - and thanks for typing out the rest of it. Tiny phone keyboard sux, lol.


You don't have voice-to-text / speech recognition?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You don't have voice-to-text / speech recognition?


I do but, open cabin & hubby sleeping. Coyotes kept him busy all night.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, guys, I love my country, but the older I get I think that "freedom" is an illusion. Now, I personally am under the illusion that bikers are free. Then again, there's the serial numbers on my bikes and trucks, the numerous 4473 forms tied to me over the decades, the deed for my home, my arrest record, and the litany of dubious redheads.

Before you laugh, think of all the paperwork you've signed in your lifetime. 

If President Trump wants his personal knife polished he doesn't have to ask a flunky to find a polisher. Sadly, I think my name and middle initial are all tucked away in his speed-dial. It's foolish to believe that only Russia monitors its citizens.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just what in the hell is The Bureau of Indian Education?

Does the federal government think Indians are too stupid to educate themselves so they have to create another Bureau (See Bureaucrat) to ensure someone teaches these savages things like "Self Determination"? WTF is that and why are We The People paying for teaching someone to be Self Determined?

https://www.bia.gov/bia/ois/dsd

Next up; Eliminate the Department of Education!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't we just eliminate the government as a whole, including those little obscure bureaucrats way down in the basement? This government stopped being constitutional almost before the ink was dry on the document. They most certainly are not for the people, by the people.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

The last best chance we had of cutting spending and downsizing gov't, in a pic.










I did my part both in time and money to try to make that happen, but the republicans thought McCain was the better nominee.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Can't we just eliminate the government as a whole?


Yikes, guy, don't I have enough welfare mothers in Dane County soaking up errant tax money? Frankly, it's a blessing that some bureaucrat has to monitor give-away programs and I'm only tied to the slaughter on a sliding income scale.

Frankly, Fonda's movie called "The Grapes of Wrath" humbled me as a boomer. In fact, I thought about the crappy young life of my father--that being The Depression on one side and WWII on the other. There's is a very real need to support a truly under-served segment of our population. And yes, there are users and abusers who milk this very program.

I got laid off once for a few months working for Harley-Davidson. In hindsight, the money I received was a 'benefit.' But I always thought this was 'gravy' since I was still able to work. I was happy to see the March snow melt--along with a notice I was to report back to the bike shop...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Yikes, guy, don't I have enough welfare mothers in Dane County soaking up errant tax money? Frankly, it's a blessing that some bureaucrat has to monitor give-away programs and I'm only tied to the slaughter on a sliding income scale.
> 
> Frankly, Fonda's movie called "The Grapes of Wrath" humbled me as a boomer. In fact, I thought about the crappy young life of my father--that being The Depression on one side and WWII on the other. There's is a very real need to support a truly under-served segment of our population. And yes, there are users and abusers who milk this very program.
> 
> I got laid off once for a few months working for Harley-Davidson. In hindsight, the money I received was a 'benefit.' But I always thought this was 'gravy' since I was still able to work. I was happy to see the March snow melt--along with a notice I was to report back to the bike shop...


I am of a mind that this government can't be fixed. It is a bastardized perversion of what the framers intended and will only become more centralized, more controlling, and more tyrannical as time passes, and then one day, we will wake up in 1984. Going along to get along will only get us there faster.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> then one day, we will wake up in 1984. Going along to get along will only get us there faster.


I'm not as negative. As you'll remember in 1984, most of their population was _working and producing_. Yes, the bottom proles worked in steamy factories, but then, I once worked in a steamy factory.

The funniest thing about 1984 (to me) was all those 'tele-screens.' Fast forward now and lots of stores have TV sets running, showing the best way to use their products. In fact, I have a +10 year old tape from Ford we got when my wife bought her first T-Bird.

I've learned one thing about science fiction. If a humble writer could figure out the future, then it must be time to buy some more crappy jeans and warm underwear. The future is always depicted as one step away from a total take-over, consider "Big Brother."

Oh, and as for 'the future,' if you read enough fiction you'll find that their future outlook is now our 'past.'


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I'm not as negative. As you'll remember in 1984, most of their population was _working and producing_. Yes, the bottom proles worked in steamy factories, but then, I once worked in a steamy factory.
> 
> The funniest thing about 1984 (to me) was all those 'tele-screens.' Fast forward now and lots of stores have TV sets running, showing the best way to use their products. In fact, I have a +10 year old tape from Ford we got when my wife bought her first T-Bird.
> 
> ...


I don't only read fiction, but isn't it funny how fiction can sometimes become reality? History as well, can have a sobering effect on perspective. History seems to indicate we are heading in the wrong freakin direction and Orwell had a pretty good insight as to where it will end. Negative? I don't see the world through rose colored glasses, never have.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> The 2nd Amendment doesn't give us the right to bear arms, it prohibits the government from infringing on our natural right to do so. Gun laws are an infringement. Especially the 'common sense' ones.


Preach it, Sister!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you think not allowing concealed carry in an establishment whose sole purpose is to serve alcohol is an infringement or common sense?


An infringement.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you think not allowing concealed carry in an establishment whose sole purpose is to serve alcohol is an infringement or common sense?


Lets just say @Inor @rice paddy daddy 
@Denton and Slippy are in a local sports bar conversing about Constitutional subjects and such. Inor and Slippy are having a few adult beverages and rice paddy daddy and Denton are consuming some of the best sweet tea this side of the Snake River. RPD and Denton are carrying concealed, Inor and Slippy have left their weapons at home.

I can think of no other finer men than RPD and Denton to be watching me and Inor's back when we exit the bar.

And that is a common occurance for The Slippy's. Son 1, Mrs S and Daughter in Law do not drink often while out, Slippy and Son 2 do. Son 1, Mrs S and DIL will be carrying if they are not drinking. 
Hence, INFRINGEMENT is my conclusion. Discussion over. :vs_peace:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Lets just say @Inor @rice paddy daddy @Denton and Slippy are in a local sports bar conversing about Constitutional subjects and such. Inor and Slippy are having a few adult beverages and rice paddy daddy and Denton are consuming some of the best sweet tea this side of the Snake River. RPD and Denton are carrying concealed, Inor and Slippy have left their weapons at home.
> 
> I can think of no other finer men than RPD and Denton to be watching me and Inor's back when we exit the bar.
> 
> ...


Bravo, Slippy. :vs_clap:
Your tale reflects a perfect example of personal responsibility, taking care of ourselves and others, and we don't need any laws telling us the right thing to do. 
For that matter, too many laws will keep us from developing our own sense of responsibility. It's time to take back control of our own choices and actions.

Good job, Sir, and next time I'll be tagging along - for some sweet tea. :vs_cool:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Bravo, Slippy. :vs_clap:
> Your tale reflects a perfect example of personal responsibility, taking care of ourselves and others, and we don't need any laws telling us the right thing to do.
> For that matter, too many laws will keep us from developing our own sense of responsibility. It's time to take back control of our own choices and actions.
> 
> Good job, Sir, and next time I'll be tagging along - for some sweet tea. :vs_cool:


Cheers MG! (Slippy pours the last of the bottle of Rebel Yell Bourbon that he was "testing" for posterity! :vs_laugh


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Cheers MG! (Slippy pours the last of the bottle of Rebel Yell Bourbon that he was "testing" for posterity! :vs_laugh


Straight, no ice, I hope!
Of course, what am I thinking? 
Slippy is a Georgia Boy. Even when he's on the Alabama side of the line.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’m so Red Neck I didn’t even use a glass.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Straight, no ice, I hope!
> Of course, what am I thinking?
> Slippy is a Georgia Boy. Even when he's on the Alabama side of the line.


You got it Sir! Atlanta done chased me away with all its nonsense but Slippy Lodge, on the rolling plains of Dixie, 'neath the sunkissed sky, sho is welcoming!

I will admit that Rebel Yell, being made now by a new distillery in Kentucky, aint too bad. Otherwise, I would not have included it with my Ruger GP 100.

As far as the book, waiting on Mrs S to finish it. Her old Dad, a fine historian in his own right, gave her the book for Christmas and she is still muddling through it. Hope to attack it in a week or so!









(I will admit that being an unrefined some-what ******* bourbon drinker in the sweltering heat of the deep south, 6 months of the year I do not mind adding a few Ice Cubes!:vs_smile


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems like a good plan. After you digest the book maybe you could tell us about it a nutshell. Thanks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

YES to eliminating the Department of the interior. Yes to making the Federal government cede vast land holdings to the states in which they exist. Less government is better government.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Lets just say @Inor @rice paddy daddy
> @Denton and Slippy are in a local sports bar conversing about Constitutional subjects and such. Inor and Slippy are having a few adult beverages and rice paddy daddy and Denton are consuming some of the best sweet tea this side of the Snake River. RPD and Denton are carrying concealed, Inor and Slippy have left their weapons at home.
> 
> I can think of no other finer men than RPD and Denton to be watching me and Inor's back when we exit the bar.
> ...


This time, I am getting the check you prick!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> You got it Sir! Atlanta done chased me away with all its nonsense but Slippy Lodge, on the rolling plains of Dixie, 'neath the sunkissed sky, sho is welcoming!
> 
> I will admit that Rebel Yell, being made now by a new distillery in Kentucky, aint too bad. Otherwise, I would not have included it with my Ruger GP 100.
> 
> ...


One of my favorites was Cabin Still. Never did care for Jack Daniels, I think that's some kind of "trendy people" booze.

Great book.
I haven't read it yet, but as a WW2 historian I am very familiar with the story.
@bigwheel the story is about a B-17 flown by a young lieutenant named Charlie Brown (real name).
Badly shot up, dead and wounded crew on board, all alone with no other American aircraft near, he is trying to get his pile of wreckage back to England.
He is intercepted by an ME-109, and the German pilot's name escapes me. The German can not believe the bomber is still able to fly, and sees the body of the top turret gunner smeared along the top of the fuselage.
As he later said, shooting them down would be like shooting at someone in a parachute. He notices they are flying AWAY from England, so he carefully comes along side, and with hand signals gets them pointed in the right direction.
He flys along with them until they reach the English Channel, then returns to base. He never told anyone, to do so would have gotten him court marshalled for not killing them.
Charlie Brown makes it back, and it told by his superiors to not say a word.
In the 1990's, Charlie reaches out, and finally finds the German. They become great friends, even attending reunions together, until they both pass away.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great story. Thanks for sharing. My Daddy was Army Air Corps stationed in England too. Small world.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes. Turn it all over to the states. Period. This would also include the dept of education etc...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Yes. Turn it all over to the states. Period. This would also include the dept of education etc...


Amendment X
The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.

Very clear and it does not take a lawyer to understand.

However, the 10th was shredded all to hell by that scalawag Lincoln in 1861. But that's another matter entirely.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Lets just say @Inor @rice paddy daddy
> @Denton and Slippy are in a local sports bar conversing about Constitutional subjects and such. Inor and Slippy are having a few adult beverages and rice paddy daddy and Denton are consuming some of the best sweet tea this side of the Snake River. RPD and Denton are carrying concealed, Inor and Slippy have left their weapons at home.
> 
> I can think of no other finer men than RPD and Denton to be watching me and Inor's back when we exit the bar.
> ...


In this company, I would stand armed, and buy the drinks.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> In this company, I would stand armed, and buy the drinks.


That's what I love about you guys...

Most of the time, when I go to supper with folks, when the check comes everybody looks to me to pay it. I usually do not mind because I can afford it, but it does sometimes make me wonder if I am only there to cover the tab.

Whenever I meet up with you pricks, it is always a fight for who GETS to pay the tab and when I win, it makes me happy. It doesn't matter if it is @Deebo and Bob (I don't remember Bob's handle) in Oklahoma, or @Slippy in Gawga, @dwight55 in OH, or @BlackDog in WV. (No, @Old SF Guy, I did not forget about what you did to cover the tab. There is a special retribution planned just for you next time we meet!) All of the folks from here and the orange site that I have had the distinct pleasure of meeting... There is something unique about you guys that is not found in the general population and I definitely approve! (And not because of the free meals.)

Edit: I just realized, I forgot to mention @rice paddy daddy. I met up with him several months ago and he actually brought me a gift. Yeah, that's how regulars here are. They are the real deal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Amendment X
> The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.
> 
> Very clear and it does not take a lawyer to understand.
> ...


Well, that's not entirely accurate, my fellow Southern Brother.

Abe wanted to restore Constitutional law and didn't want to punish the Confederate states. His untimely death made way for Johnson, who wasn't as big a fan of the Constitution. It was Johnson who made it to where the break-away states had to swear allegiance to the federal government in order to get out from underneath oppressive, military rule.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> In this company, I would stand armed, and buy the drinks.


Somebody's got to drink the coffee. :tango_face_wink: Ugh, I'm up so late tonight. Gotta get some rest before it's time to get up again. Remember to put the campfire out and...God bless!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Well, that's not entirely accurate, my fellow Southern Brother.
> 
> Abe wanted to restore Constitutional law and didn't want to punish the Confederate states. His untimely death made way for Johnson, who wasn't as big a fan of the Constitution. It was Johnson who made it to where the break-away states had to swear allegiance to the federal government in order to get out from underneath oppressive, military rule.


Ol' Abe didn't give a hog's crap about Constitution. If he did, he would never have ordered the firing on Ft. Sumter or suspending Habeas Corpus. He murdered over 600,000 of his own countrymen. Until the Armenian genocide during WWI, ol' Abe was the biggest mass murderer the world had ever known.

Abe Lincoln was bad bad man!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Inor, I cant remember who grabbed the tab ( I think it "twas you"), but I do remember it was damn good BBQ, but I think my local hole in the wall has everybody beat.
I think, you must come to Durango CO, and I will pick you up at the airport. This time it will be on me.
As far as the "almighty govt", well WE HAVE ALLOWED this to happen.
And yes, any law, any caviot, any "have to or must be" to do with any firearm is infringement. 
I reread "Unintended Consequences" over the slow end of Dec and one part stuck out. 
Imagine if books were treated like firearms, slowly whittled away, with serial numbers, and laws, and common sense bullshit.


----------

